# Where would you get your photos developed?



## danjchau (Apr 10, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## BYoung (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow The Source develops photo's where you are? Man mine doesn't even sell camera's of any type, not even video camera's. Guess thats what I get for living in the north 

Sorry to go off topic there. I would get just normal pictures done at Cosco and the real good ones done at London Drugs.

*EDIT* Once I hit post I realized your getting filmed developed. Here I was thinking digital sorry, somehow I missed the multiple "develop" words in there. Just ignore me


----------



## Battou (Apr 10, 2008)

Shoot two rolls and take one to each and compare visually. words can only tell you so much.




I wish I had that many options.


----------



## danjchau (Apr 10, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## 3of11 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am wondering where to go also.  I just got a new camera and am planning on sending the same picture to multiple places to compare quality.  I am hoping, fingers crossed, that Costco does a good job.  Another place I am going to try is AdoramaPix online.  Their prices are pretty good and they supposidly have great quality.


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 15, 2008)

I had sent my first batch of pictures that I had taken with my new DSLR camera to Wal-Mart.  It was cheap, but they were horrible.  All skin tones had a purple look to them, and the colors ran together.  All of the darker colors were just black in the printed photographs, there were no shades of darkness.  I have sent the same batch to www.mpix.com and www.snapfish.com to see what kind of results I am going to get.  I keep hearing that mpix is good.  I think snapfish is actually the same thing as Wal-mart (evidently they have signed some sort of deal).  I may try shutterfly and Costco too.  With Mpix I did two batches...one that is the cheaper non-color corrected, and the other is the more expensive color corrected (which of course should turn out better).  I will post my results.  I'm not asking for a print service that will just blow me away, I just want quality prints at a decent price.


----------



## Mystwalker (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been using CostCo.com ... upload photos overnight ... select and pick up next day.

Photo quality is good.  Price is excellent.  Their interface is very easy to use.

If you want to put border and such in photo, their "trimming" is sometimes off - for "family photo" I normally can't tell without the border.

I've read about "winkflash.com" which have better pricing then CostCo.  But they charge shipping so you only see saving if you have lots and lots.

Any transaction that need conversation with employee (picking up photo), I stay away from Walmart.  To get someone to talk to me, I almost feel like I have to point a gun and kidnap them - HORRIBLE customer service.


----------



## danjchau (Apr 15, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## astrostu (Apr 15, 2008)

danjchau said:


> Costco
> Offers great quality photos. Printed on fujifilm crystal archive paper, it produces accurate colour reproduction. Costco is probably the place to go, offering their colour spaces online for manipulation, but also at a very low price for only $.19 for a 4x6 print.



And $2.99 for a 12x18, $3.99 for 12x24, $4.99 for 12x36, and $9.99 for 20x30.


----------



## Luxowell (Apr 16, 2008)

I have to say... I've actually gotten great results from walmart.
Excuse me, I need to take a shower... I suddenly feel dirty.


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 16, 2008)

My local Costco seems to do some processing to the photos .. boosting colours and contrast.  They caused blown highlights and posturization on some of mine.  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## astrostu (Apr 16, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> My local Costco seems to do some processing to the photos .. boosting colours and contrast.  They caused blown highlights and posturization on some of mine.  Anyone else notice this?



No.  I simply told them not to do any adjustments.


----------



## BradUF (Apr 16, 2008)

These cheap places don't mess up the processing but printing correct? I always get it on a CD and have it printed somewhere else.


----------



## Mystwalker (Apr 16, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> My local Costco seems to do some processing to the photos .. boosting colours and contrast. They caused blown highlights and posturization on some of mine. Anyone else notice this?


 
CostCo by default will use "default stuff" - I'm guessing this mean if you did some things in Photoshop, CostCo will use their parameters.

But right before you click "BUY", there is a box for you to turn this off so CostCo will print using your parameters.


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mystwalker said:


> CostCo by default will use "default stuff" - I'm guessing this mean if you did some things in Photoshop, CostCo will use their parameters.
> 
> But right before you click "BUY", there is a box for you to turn this off so CostCo will print using your parameters.




Thanks!!  I will try this since Costco's prices are great.  In the past I brought a CD with me to the store, but I'll try uploading some this time and look for that setting.


----------



## ladywings (Apr 18, 2008)

www.mpix.com is the way to go.  Very high quality printing, fast, and the prices are very reasonable.


----------



## danjchau (Apr 18, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 18, 2008)

danjchau said:


> Does Costco really do do color correction?



I don't know if I would call it color correction, but they are doing something.  
I reprinted the same photos at a camera store to compare, and the difference was night and day.  I should scan these prints so you can see the difference.  It looks like Costco had run my photos through Photoshop levels and curves with some extreme settings, which caused blown highlights and posturization.  Granted my photos were  a bit dark,  but they looked fine when printed at the the camera store.  I think Costco's system is automatically brightening the photos which it thinks are too dark.  It could just be my local store, though.  I am going to try them again since I can't find better prices anywhere locally!


----------



## danjchau (Apr 18, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## Brent17 (Apr 23, 2008)

www.nationsphotolab.com, prices are the least expensive for a Professional Lab and the quality is great.


----------



## danjchau (Apr 23, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------

